# Dollar store skulls turned evil



## curley

Found these skulls at the dollar store could not pass the chance up to add them to this years haunt... They needed a bit touching up of evil of course  Here are some before and after...


----------



## curley

Sorry... Here's the pics...


----------



## Hairazor

Wicked cool!


----------



## Copchick

Looks like they're in some pain by their expressions! Cool!


----------



## Osenator

Wow, what technique you used, I am planning to get rid of many plastic skulls I don't use, bt if I can turned them into something similar, I'll keep them!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewwww, gooey!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks like a little heat gun with some plastic for corpsing to me. No matter how, that is a vast improvment, nicely done.


----------



## Spooky1

That's a big change. Definitely creepy now.


----------



## deadSusan

Very nice job!


----------



## Headless

Very nice!


----------



## Georgeb68

Cool job and now you have given me an idea!.....this is why I love this site!


----------



## Spider Web

Way cool...I like them


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Wicked! Love those.


----------



## hpropman

Wow very cool! can we have a how too please?


----------



## fick209

What an improvement! Very cool!


----------



## Monk

They look great, what a vast improvement.


----------



## ManufacturedFear

I need to make some of these.


----------



## Lady in White

Nice and gruesome!


----------



## shannibal

Gotta love goring-up dollar store finds!


----------



## creeperguardian

Is there a how to??


----------



## Blackrose1978

Job well done!! Looks great


----------



## wcrsx

Very well done!


----------



## Lunatic

Those are cool looking!
Nice job on them!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Oh wow nice!! Those look amazing! What did you do to make them turn out like that?


----------



## Death's Door

They look great. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## ferguc

Amazing job! Well done


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Ideas???*

:jol: I love this! I've messaged Curley, but no luck...anyone have thoughts as how he did this? Looks like he cut the skulls to "unhinge" the jaws? Any help would be lovely. I have a BUNCH of these skulls and want to do something IMPRESSIVE with them for my 2014 haunted yard. Use what you have, right???


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Bone Dancer's guess is correct - plastic wrap of some kind and heat gun. P5 is correct about the jaws being cut loose. He also cut out the eye openings because you can see the inside of the skulls in the after photos.

Paint finish might be something like a Minwax gel stain.


----------



## divinedragon7

Awesome! i love the skin over the mouth.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Disgustingly organic and fresh.

I bet the melted plastic is the same material the skulls are sitting on. You can't get that texture with grocery bags. You could probably melt the jaws out of whack too. 

Wonder how bad the light transmission through the finished layer is?


----------



## The Watcher

This are very nice. I think once you get the lower part soft. You could shape the mouth by cutting it in different places to get the different stectch in it. I don't think it is added material!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

On taking a closer look Lord Homicide appears to be right. If you look close you can see some of the plastic that is not stained. Cut the eyes out. Cut open the jaw and go at it with a heat gun.. Nice job on these have to pick some up and try it.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Me like!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

those are awesome well done !!!!!


----------



## Shayna55

*dollar store skulls*

How did you do it?


----------



## Iniquity

There are awesome!


----------



## [email protected]

*Wow!*

Those look really creepy. Nice Job.


----------



## Chadowamsley

Very nice. I have 10nof these laying around i might have to rethink their look.


----------



## Fright Boy

The fact they are kinda glossy and wet looking is unnerving. Nice work.


----------



## Rhea of the Coos

I saw this on Pinterest and was immediately intrigued. How cool is this! Going to experiment a bit from the comments saying heat gun, and plastic corpsing.


----------



## CDAhaunter

Impressive and creepy transformation!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Woah. Those are sick!


----------

